# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Server-Umzug 2012

## noox

Nach 4,5 Jahren war es heute Nacht wieder so weit: Ich hab die Zeit nach der Bike-Saison und vor der Ski-Saison genutzt, um die Downhill-Rangers-Seiten auf einen neuen Server zu migrieren. Nach einer Woche Recherche und einer halben Woche Vorbereitung laufen die Seiten jetzt am neuen Server.

Falls euch Fehler auffallen, bitte melden. Danke!


Ich hoffe, es ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass das Forum jetzt deutlich schneller ist. Das liegt an zwei Dingen: 
Der Server wird jetzt in Deutschland gehostet. Ich habe seit über 10 Jahren gemietete Server. Früher waren die nur in den USA leistbar. In den USA gab's da aber eine Verwaltungssoftware (Marktführer), die in Europa erst im letzten Jahr bekannter wurde. Mittlerweile sind die Preise aber in Europa sogar günstiger als in den USA. Dadurch, dass der Server näher steht, gibt's pro Anfrage nicht mehr 120 ms Verzögerung, sondern nur mehr ca. 40 ms. Da auf einer Seite mehrere Dateien (=mehrere Anfragen) geladen werden müssen, spart man sich die 80 ms mehrmals (wobei aber auch viel parallel passiert).Der Server ist deutlich leistungstärker. Der Prozessor hat ca. die 3-fache Leistung, 4x soviel RAM und die 2 SAS Platten im Hardware-RAID1 sind 4 bis 6 x so schnell wie die alten. 
Ich habe vor dem Wechsel noch über den Tag verteilt einige Ladezeittests gemacht. Da sind ein paar interessante Dinge aufgetreten. Z.b. dass der Chrome durchwegs eine Sekunde schneller als der Firefox ist. Z.B. 2,5 Sekunden statt 3,5. Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit auch am neuen Server durchführen und dann vergleichen.

Was ich aber jetzt schon sagen kann: Die Seitengenerierungszeit am Server (also wie lang der Server selbst braucht, um eine Seite zu erstellen) ist von ca. 100 ms auf 50 ms gesunken. Auf der Browser-Seite hat das Laden einer Thread-Seite ohne untergeordnete Elemente wie Icons und Fotos bisher immer länger als 1 Sekunde gedauert. Momentan messe ich 300 bis 500 ms.

Jetzt noch ein paar andere Webseiten auf den neuen Server übertragen, noch einige abschließende Arbeiten, auch bezüglich Server-Sicherheit und -Optimierungen. Außerdem muss noch das Backup eingerichtet werden. Für's Backup gibt's jetzt noch einen weiteren kleinen Server. 

Dann geht's um neue Seiten-Features.

----------


## M.S.

Hallo Noox

Ich glaube die Links gehen nicht
Wenn einer einen Link setzt kommt man nicht auf die Seite

----------


## M.S.

Sehe gerade dass sie doch gehen

----------


## noox

Die Seite hat 3 Urls: https://www.downhill-board.com, downhill-board.com und https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/. Ich habe diese drei Domains nacheinander rübergespielt. Die Rechner im Internet müssen erst lernen, dass sich die IP geändert hat - daher kann es sein, dass das Forum schon geht, aber Links zu den News oder zum Marktplatz noch nicht. Das sollte aber im Laufe des Tages automatisch behoben werden.

Danke aber für den Hinweis.

----------


## mankra

Spürbar besser.

Hetzner war auch vor 5 Jahren schon sehr günstig, ich bin seit ca. 2008 bei einem Reseller von Hetzner.
Interressant dabei: Obwohl mein Reseller auch beim Hetzner hostet, sind meine Pingzeiten um die Hälfte tiefer (hab ca. 40-45 auf DHR und 22-23ms auf meine Seite).
Bei nem österreichischen Hoster, wo ich derzeit am Überlegen bin, ist zwar die Preis etwas höher, aber glänzt sogar mit 12-13ms.

Wieviel Ram verbraucht Vbulletin so?

----------


## noox

Ma, schön langsam wird's Zeit für die neue Forumsversion mit Autosave. Schon wieder irrtümlich den Browser geschlossen mit halbfertigen Text...

Hetzner baut grad Rechenzentrum Nr. 17. Manche wurden zwar wieder aufgelassen. Ich glaube die ersten waren in Nürnberg, die neueren sind im untersten Zipfel von Sachsen - an der Grenze zu Bayern. Vielleicht bist du in Nürnberg und hast deswegen einen besseren Ping.

Wegen der Verwaltungs-Software (CPanel) war ich in der Provider-Auswahl etwas eingeschränkt. In Österreich findet man da gar nix. Außerdem ist die Frage, wie so ein kleinerer Österreichische Provider nach Deutschland angebunden ist. Aber ein 11 ms Ping wäre schon fein  :Wink: 

Hab beim Umzug ja gemerkt, wie schlecht der USA-Provider nach Europa angebunden war. Mehr als 750 KByte/s  habe ich zu keiner Location in Europa zusammengebracht. Hetzner bringt zu einigen Locations in die USA schon einige MByte/s zusammen. Der Backkup-Server steht übrigens in Strassburg. Zwischen dort und Hetzner bringe ich die vollen 11 MByte/s (100 MBit/s wären theoretisch 12,5 MByte/s) zusammen. 

Das vBulletin in dieser Größe braucht für heutige Verhältnisse gar nix. Die 1,2 GB Datenbank passt vollständig in den RAM. d.h. Nur Schreiboperationen müssen auf die Platte gehen. Und für einen Seitenaufruf dürfte das PHP-Script wenige MB brauchen - und das für 50 ms im Schnitt. Die meiste Zeit läuft da nur ein Script (mit den Bots ca. 100.000 Script-Aufrufe pro Tag - ich log ja die Zeiten mit. Auf nur 16h gerechnet wären das 2 Scripts pro Sekunde. Also alle 500 ms läuft ein Script 50 ms lang.)

Beim alten Server hat ein Script etwa 100 ms im Schnitt gebraucht. Beim ganz alten habe ich was von 0,7 Sekunden in Erinnerung

Warum ich trotzdem bei den Platten eine Sonderausstattung wollte: Beim alten Server hat das Backup (in der Nacht) den Server ziemlich beeinträchtigt. 3,5 h Backup. In der Zeit gab's immer wieder Aussetzer, wo ein Script 50 - 200 Sekunden benötigt hat. Hab mich dann etwas damit beschäftigt und von der Standard-Backup-Einstellung auf inkrementelles umgestellt. 20 Minuten - aber in den 20 Minuten fast genau so viele Lags wie vorher. 

Hab mir das genauer angesehen und bin draufgekommen, dass der Server in die Knie geht, wenn er die Verzeichnisse mit den zig 1.000 Attachments und Galerie-Fotos in verschiedenen Größen entweder kopiert oder auf Änderungen prüft. Sind ja 15 GB. Ein paar andere Accounts haben auch noch größere Datenmengen. Insgesamt 40 - 50 GB. 

Der neue Server hat jetzt für das 1. Backup (also alles kopieren) 30 Minuten benötigt. Testweise habe ich dann ein inkrementelles ausgeführt, das hat 2 Minuten gedauert. Bin aber gespannt, wie's heute Nacht sein wird. Aber auch während der 30 Minuten keine Lags > 5 Sekunden (2 Requests mit >2 Sekunden).

----------


## noox

So soll's sein:

Backup-Stress-Test: Montag Abend Backup gemacht. 5 Minuten für inkrementelles Backup. Fünf Minuten um dieses Backup dann auf einen externen Server zu syncen (auch inkrementell natürlich).

----------


## mankra

Ich kann eh den Link bekanntgeben: www.cs-arena.com/index.php?module=texte&id=8
Hab damals bewußt einen Gameserver-Anbieter genommen, da die diese weniger Traffic die Bandbreite verstopfen und gute Pingzeiten bieten.
Schon lange nimemr auf deren Seite gewesen, weiß gar net, obs noch beim Hetzner sind, sind über mehrere Knoten angebunden:
www.cs-arena.com/index.php?module=texte&id=8

Der Österreicher ist www.empirion.at.
Vom deutschen Server auf empiron hab ich 21, 13, 13, 15ms.

Die 11MB sind eh ziemlich das Maximum, viel mehr bringst auch Lokal nicht übers Netzwerk. Rest geht fürs Protokole und Paritätsdaten drauf.

Die 50ms sind mit Standarteinstellungen oder händisch optimiert?

----------


## noox

Die Standard-Server von Hetzner verkaufen die jedenfalls nicht (mehr). Aber kann natürlich sein, dass die dort "CoLocaten". 

Mit Ping-Zeiten-Optimierung habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Was kann man da rausholen?

Nächster Schritt ist eher Sicherheit. Hatte in den letzten Woche 3-4 (D)DOS Attacken. Scheinbar aus China. 

Bezüglich Performance muss ich mir die Einbindung der externen Scripte (hauptsächlich bezüglich Werbung) nochmals ansehen. Der Google Admanager bietet da noch Optimierungspotential und noch ein anderes Script habe ich gesehen, das öfters länger braucht.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Viele kommen ja über Suchmaschinen auf einen Thread. Dabei werden dann zig Requests für die ganzen kleinen Grafiken erstellt. Mal schauen, ob man da mit CSS-Sprites was machen kann.

----------


## mankra

Die Pingzeiten des Server selbst wird man nicht viel ändern können, außer dementsprechenden Anbieter zu suchen.

Gegen DDOS kann man ja auch wenig machen, Hetzner dreht da einfach ab, bis der Spuk vorbei ist.

----------


## noox

Für's Web sind die Ping-Zeiten nicht so entscheidend. 

Echtes DDOS war das eh nicht. Es düfte eher eine Lücke des Apaches ausgenützt worden sein. Connections offen lassen. Beliebt ist angeblich auch in irgendwelchen sehr großen Foren größere Bilder einer Seite einzubinden. Da wird dann plötzlich sehr viel Traffic erzeugt... DDOS für Anfänger  :Wink: 

Aber sonst keine Ahnung, was die Chinesen wollen. Angeblich hört man immer wieder auch von ziemlich unbedeutenden Foren, dass die von China aus DDOSed werden - warum auch immer bzw. wer auch immer dahinter steht.

----------


## mankra

Sooo entscheident zwar nicht, aber bei vielen kleinen Dateien/Grafiken summiert es sich dann doch wieder mit der Auslieferung. Wobei ob 20 oder 40ms wahrscheinlich wirklich egal ist.

Keine Ahnung, was damit immer bezweckt wird. Kann eh nur sein, daß Sie probieren, ob der Server unter Last irgendwelche Lücken aufmacht. Ne subjektive Motivation oder Mitbewerber wird bei unseren kleinen Seiten eher nicht das Motiv sein.

----------


## georg

Ich gaub die trainieren einfach auf kleinen Seiten.

----------


## noox

> Sooo entscheident zwar nicht, aber bei vielen kleinen Dateien/Grafiken summiert es sich dann doch wieder mit der Auslieferung. Wobei ob 20 oder 40ms wahrscheinlich wirklich egal ist.


Ich hab ja mit den Firefox Firebug  bzw. Chrome Developer Tools ein bisschen an den Seiten rumgemessen (am alten Server, beim neuen ist es sich noch nicht ausgegangen). Da kann er bei den kleinen Seiten schon viel parallel machen. 

Vom eigenen Server muss er häufig 3-stufig laden. Website - Css/Javascript/Grafiken - und dann Grafiken, die via CSS/Javascript eingebunden sind. Externe Inhalte haben dann meist noch mehr Verschachtelungstiefen.

----------


## cyberuhu

Seite lädt jetzt deutlich schneller!  :Thumb Up:

----------


## noox

Tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit ist deutlich schneller als hier dargestellt. Problem ist, dass es immer wieder mal Page-Load-Times von > 50, 100, 200 Sekunden gibt. Davon ist ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil auch von nicht so entwickelten Ländern. Einige aber auch von AT, DE, ...

Interessant ist, dass die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von AT aus diese Woche (So, Mo) bei 2,8 s liegt. Von DE aus bei 5,9 s. 

Großteils wird das auch begründet sein, weil von Deutschland mehr neue User kommen, von Österreich mehr "returning Visitors". Neue User: 5,7 s. Returning: 3,1 s. 

Trotzdem ist's in D durchwegs (also auch über längere Zeiträume) immer langsamer. Der Server stünde aber sogar in D. Entweder haben die deutschen langsameres Internet zuhause, oder was auch noch eine Idee wäre: Der Deutsche Werbemarkt ist größer und vielleicht wird da ja mehr länger ladende Werbung angezeigt.

----------


## mankra

Ich glaub, in DE ist das Gefälle von schnellen und langsamen Internetverbindungen größer.Auf der einen Seite habens bis 100Mbit DSL, auf der anderen Seite noch einen großen Anteil ohne Breitbandanschlüssen......

----------


## noox

Ja, hab auch gehört, dass die teilweise ziemlich schnelles Internet haben. Deswegen hat's mich etwas gewundert. Aber es wird echt so sein, dass da noch viele langsamere Verbindungen haben. Und bei den vielen größeren Bildern dauert das dann.

----------


## georg

> Ich glaub, in DE ist das Gefälle von schnellen und langsamen Internetverbindungen größer.
> Auf der einen Seite habens bis 100Mbit DSL, auf der anderen Seite noch einen großen Anteil ohne Breitbandanschlüssen......


 Unterschiede IN WIEN: Manche Bezirke 100/100 Mbit/s. Manche Bezirke max. ADSL (nichtmal entbündelt) und teilweise nur 250/2000 kbit/s wenn überhaupt. Aber Gebiete wo nur Telefonmodems/ISDN verfügbar ist gibts in Wien glaub ich nimmer.
Ist schon krass, ich hab in meinem Kuhdorf in NÖ einen wesentlich besseren und deutlich billigeren Anschluß als so manche Firma in zB 14ten Bezirk.

----------


## noox

In Österreich gibt's auch große Unterschiede. Wien ist Spitzenreiter. Ich glaub Kärnten war Schlusslicht.

----------


## mankra

100/100 gibts in Wien......*neidisch bin*
Bei mir geht net mehr als 3/0,5 Mbit. Mehr gibt die Leitung net her.

Heuer im Sommer waren wir ne Woche in Rumänien Endurofahren. Die Pension war ca. 15km außerhalb von Arad, weit und breit sonst nix.
Internetspeedtest: 30Mbit DL (Upload weiß ich nimmer). Tiefste Provinz mit mehr Pferdefuhrwerke als PKWs, Schlaglöcher, daß mit der Enduro ausweichst, Nebenstraßen sowieso noch geschottert, aber schnelles Internet, brav so.

----------


## noox

Wild. Ich hab 16 MBit (Gigaspeed A1). Da ich Luftlinie nur 150 m vom Wählamt weg bin, schaffe ich das auch real (also so im Bereich 15/16). Nervig ist nur der Upload mit 1 MBit. Deswegen überlege ich wegen Update auf 30/4.

----------


## georg

> 100/100 gibts in Wien......*neidisch bin*


 Jo. blizznet.at - Glasfaserleitungen der Wien Energie. Funkt aber nur in ausgewählten Bezirken.



> Deswegen überlege ich wegen Update auf 30/4


 Ich hab 30/4 theoretisch und fast praktisch*  in meinem Kuhkaff in NÖ.  :Mr Purple:  Schon nett, besonders der Upload. Der Download interessiert mich eh ned so. In die USA krieg ich aber max. 1,2MBit zusammen - keine Ahnung wieso.

* Last Result:
Download Speed: 20265 kbps (2533.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 3578 kbps (447.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: 30 ms

----------


## noox

Super - A1 hatte früher bei der Abfrage der maximal möglichen Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit die Auswahl nach Adresse oder Telefonnummer zu suchen. Ich bilde mir ein, dass bei der Auswahl nach Tel 30 MBit möglich waren, bei der Auswahl der Adresse nur 16  :Wink:  - jedenfalls hatte ich im Kopf, dass 30 Mbit bei mir möglich waren. Jetzt kann man nur mehr nach Adresse suchen - und es geht scheinbar nur mehr 16 MBit/s. Hab mal angefragt...

----------

